# Thule 990XT Doubletrack



## tshulthise (Apr 23, 2010)

Switched from a Saris Thelma II (http://www.amazon.com/Saris-Thelma-...UTF8&s=automotive&qid=1289227650&sr=1-1-spell to a Thule 990XT Doubletrack (http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0018TFUHA/ref=oss_product) and I love the new rack. Its a lot sturdier and secures the bike much better than the Saris.

Pros
- it secures the bike by the frame (not the tires/wheels) and includes a key lock in the securing mechanism so it would be much more difficult to steal the bike than with the Saris and a cable.
- Its made of steel and is very sturdy and has very little wobble. The bike rides rock solid.
- It folds up in seconds with no pins to mess with. Just easy to use latches
- Its adjustable to fit any size bike and any frame shape

Cons
- Might be too pricey for some. Its good quality for the price though.
- Its pretty heavy. I'd guess 40 lbs or so. That's because its built sturdy though so I don't mind.


----------



## cracksandracks.com (Oct 22, 2009)

that's a good assessment of the rack. i have always felt the doubletrack is a good value. the benefit of a platform rack without the expense of the T2...


----------



## haager (Oct 9, 2009)

I really like my Doubletrack as well. Been using it all summer. Easy, fast loading and secure. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lets Try Science (May 11, 2009)

What car do you have it mounted on? I am in Northern California and the winter rain has been getting lots of mud in my car. I drive a Scion xB and I think I want to put a hitch on it. I can only get a class 1 hitch for my car.

I liked the idea of the Doubletrack. The T2 is nice but pricey and only fits 2" hitchs I believe. Were there any other racks that you considered?


----------



## haager (Oct 9, 2009)

I use mine on my Toyota Sienna minivan. It will work with a 2" or 1 -1/4" receiver. I also looked at the Sportrack and Swagman tray style racks, but personally felt the Thule was a better quality product. I think retail is around $299, but if you watch you can find them for 20% off.


----------



## coombs (Jun 22, 2005)

I bought a Doubletrack earlier this fall and have loved it. It holds bikes very well. The locks provide a bit of a deterent, but nothing is theft-proof. All in all, and very good purchase I think.


----------



## crclawn (Sep 26, 2010)

I know this is an old tread, but can someone please post thier Doubletrack folded up. I want to order one next week. This looks like a great rack.


----------



## haager (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm assuming you meant folded up against the vehicle? Not the best of pictures, but here ya go. Let me know if you are looking of a specific view/angle and I can try to take some more.


----------



## crclawn (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks bro!


----------



## brand812 (Oct 8, 2011)

I've had mine for over a month and am very satisfied! It holds the bike securely and the locking hitch pin is nice as well.

I did buy an additional 7ft cable and lock to make sure my bike does not "walk away".


----------



## schismet (Mar 3, 2013)

*Almost perfection*

I am hesitant to post this. I did not see a clear way to email this company. What they need is a Contact Us section. Forgive me if I overlooked it. I also posted this on their site.

I really like this rack. It will transport all of my various sized bikes. It is very easy to use and fast on-and-off the vehicle.

It has one MAJOR security flaw that could be fixed with an adjustment to the hooks or wheel straps. If your bikes have any slope to the top tube, the bike can be pushed forward and out from under the hooks. Just loosen the wheel straps and shove the bike whichever way will send the hooks sliding down the slope of the top tube and you can then drop the front wheel right out of the wheel trays and you are off with the bike. You can see in the photos that the frame bar is now loose from the frame. It works every time and when you do it once it even gets easier. I hate posting information like this but I think it will help to improve the product.

The photos are of course a ladies frame and I used it to show an exaggerated example. But it is just as easy with my Schwinn Sting BMX, my Felt Heritage and my Santa Cruz Superlight. I can take a bike off in 5 seconds. If you lock it up with a cable as we all know you have just added about 30 seconds more for a thief if they have an angle grinder or bolt cutters.

I want this rack to be perfect because I feel it is perfect in every other way. I carry extra u-locks, read 4, and cables that I use to lock the bikes to my bumper and safety chain loops. I have to do this every time I stop somewhere. I don't leave these on while driving because of the scratches I fear it would cause.

Two things that could fix this issue would be locking wheel straps or full locking hooks that would close around the top tubes of the bikes.

I know nothing is perfect and if you go at almost any lock or cable with power tools you will get through. What I strive for is to not only deter the common thief but for the pro to look at the rack and the locks and say I can't risk 4 minutes here when there are easier targets.

Try it with your own bikes.


----------



## shox849 (May 10, 2013)

*security*

:madman: Thule why don't you make some easy modifications to this rack and make it difficult for thieves? I'm going to weld an additional stay on the rack so you can't pull the bike wheels out sideways and slip the top tube under the arm.


----------

